# SCB Boat Show



## ESCB Factory

SCB Topcat's & F-22's:


----------



## ESCB Factory

more


----------



## ESCB Factory

...


----------



## ESCB Factory

Stingray's


----------



## ESCB Factory

...


----------



## ESCB Factory

Sport Deck 27'


----------



## southtxhunter

Dammmmmm......nice pics!


----------



## Wading Mark

Awesome pics. Does Trimble still have the boat that matches the pink crocs?


----------



## younggun55

scb factory said:


> Sport Deck 27'


That thing is awesome! How fast do they run?


----------



## jwest

Sweet....those boats look like they're hauling ace even when they're sitting still


----------



## SargentMike

Wading Mark said:


> Awesome pics. Does Trimble still have the boat that matches the pink crocs?


I've seen it on a couple other websites earlier today for sale for 38,000 but they were posted back in November.


----------



## kingtender

This is the best post ever in the boating forum. I shouldnt have wasted any money at the boat show. Thanks man


----------



## bwguardian

Wading Mark said:


> Awesome pics. Does Trimble still have the boat that matches the pink crocs?


Last I heard, Lisa had control of that boat!


----------



## ESCB Factory

*Update Pix*

Update pix


----------



## ESCB Factory

....


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Those stingrays look awesome!


----------



## pipeliner345

MY god!!!............awesome!!!!


----------



## jdsuperbee

I saw the orange one in the canal @ POC a couple of weeks ago, and, it really looks great!


----------



## ReelWork

How much extra is the three girl option on the twin engine setup? :spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:

Maybe I don't want to know the answer...


----------



## shanty

***? On th water wedding?



scb factory said:


> ...


----------



## shanty

Those Stingrays sure are pretty boats.



scb factory said:


> ....


----------



## 007

shanty said:


> ***? On th water wedding?


Go away troll!


----------



## Justin Timberleg

Looking to sell everything I own for a F-22... Top Notch Boats Great Work Guys!!


----------



## jfish87

thats some sweet looking boats!


----------



## InfamousJ

pretty dang awesome... love the pink lettered F22 boat with pink crocs to match picture.. haha

I saw that sport deck in the sanctuary several weeks ago... the people who were driving it were in the pool area hanging out for a while, don't know them though. It is a 100+ mph boat, correct?


----------



## Gilbert

InfamousJ said:


> pretty dang awesome... love the pink lettered F22 boat with pink crocs to match picture.. haha
> 
> I saw that sport deck in the sanctuary several weeks ago... the people who were driving it were in the pool area hanging out for a while, don't know them though. It is a 100+ mph boat, correct?


who owns that sport deck now? I saw it in Canyon Lake this weekend.


----------



## laguna_4_me

My boat is the 14th boat pic  
I have now put an 8" screen Humming bird GPS, Fusion Stereo, upgraded power pole Pro pump; and stealth ac/dc charging system.

I used to own a 21' shallow sport, but doesn't compare. The F22 is very dry, smooth ride.


----------



## Majek_225

Very Nice..

Kinda funny how #16 has Suzuki decals on the wrap and a Mercury motor. Took suzukis money and put a real motor on it.


----------



## Neumie

Majek Man said:


> Kinda funny how #16 has Suzuki decals on the wrap and a Mercury motor. Took suzukis money and put a real motor on it.


I could be wrong, but I bet that's Quality Suzuki as in the car dealership.


----------



## hooter

*funny*

of all those pics, not a single fishing rod.......

hOOter


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh

hooter said:


> of all those pics, not a single fishing rod.......
> 
> hOOter


They all flew out while they were doing 70+ mph ! LOL


----------



## laguna_4_me

LOL...They didn't fly out...there is storage for the rods too!


----------



## fishnfool

Once you get a boat with a rod locker, you will never want them sticking up around the console again!

Funny story - I got stopped on the water by a game warden a couple weeks ago just as a routine deal. I had some fish on ice but he never even asked about fish, just life jackets which I showed him then went on my way. I was a little surprised and then realized he didn't see any rods since they were in the rod locker so just assumed I was out joy riding I guess....


----------



## Rippin_drag

Nice. All those pics just gave me wood.


----------



## CalhounFishing

*#13*

Number 13 is my boat but revamped to accommodate more people, and allow me to stand up and drive


----------



## ESCB Factory

Thread Update


----------



## porkchoplc

Any pics of the 24' Vee prototype you talked about last year?


----------



## Dgeddings

what happened with the sportjet you were working on?


----------



## out_fishin69

I seriously want a stingray with raised console................. SCB builds the sickest sleds on the bay!


----------



## Dgeddings

I want an F-22 just to make the bassholes up here in their nitro z8's and rangers drool

what would an F-22 set me back roughly anyway? 60ish?


----------



## Findeep

Looking good as always


----------



## shooks

Eric any new pictures?


----------



## BATWING

BOAT ****!!! Love it! Makes me want to buy another boat.....


----------



## ESCB Factory

...


----------



## Bird

love me some SCB boat pron...next year I will have one.


----------



## ESCB Factory

...


----------



## ESCB Factory

Stingray & F-22 on the prowl


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER

WHAT FINE BOATS THESE ARE...


----------



## Dgeddings

was that deck boat a 1 of a kind or something you are going to produce more of?


----------



## Tailshot

This is just sick...you guys make a dang tarpon boat!


----------



## CoastalObession

I really like the gray stingray with the yam on the back. who is driving, I think i may know him. Was it a test run???


----------



## ESCB Factory

CoastalObession said:


> I really like the gray stingray with the yam on the back. who is driving, I think i may know him. Was it a test run???


That boat belongs to Capt Lowell Odom of Rockport. It's his guide boat, & he will sell it.


----------



## JASPER

Beautiful boats guys!!!! Keep up the good work. Still waiting for the SCB economy line to come out for us po folks!


----------



## ESCB Factory

JASPER said:


> Beautiful boats guys!!!! Keep up the good work. Still waiting for the SCB economy line to come out for us po folks!


and what is the price point for this model...?


----------



## porkchoplc

Any pics of the 2 beasts sitting in front of your shop that I saw today?


----------



## Arlon

I love the one with big Suzuki sticker on the side and a bigger Merc on the back.. (-:**


----------



## shooks

That black boat with the front and back spoilers (casting platforms) is by far the best SCB I have seen.


----------



## CoastalObession

scb factory said:


> That boat belongs to Capt Lowell Odom of Rockport. It's his guide boat, & he will sell it.


 Dont know him I thought it was a different guy.


----------



## ESCB Factory

*...*

Thank you to all the SCB Owners and Supporters for a great 2011.


----------



## CalhounFishing

Thank you for building a great boat. I am loving mine.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Sick looking rides. One day... One Day


----------



## OffshoreChris

By far, my most favorite thread


----------



## commtrd

Any specs on what the Recon will draft at rest and running draft? Capable of fishing in shallow flats LLM?


----------



## [email protected]

commtrd said:


> Any specs on what the Recon will draft at rest and running draft? Capable of fishing in shallow flats LLM?


Although I don't have any real draft numbers for you at this time I can say that this boat was BUILT for the shallow flats like those found in the LLM. It will run as shallow as the other 23 foot cats on the market if not shallower and will run faster and more efficiently and will have that famous SCB ride over the chop. The Stingray handles the chop extremely well and the Recon in some people's opinions rides better than the Stingray. If you are in the market for a shallow draft boat the Recon should definitely be on your list of boats to test ride. I'm sure Eric will post up some real world draft numbers when he sees this.


----------



## commtrd

OK sounds like a boat definitely to ride in and consider.


----------



## [email protected]

Last time I spoke to Eric he already had like 6 deposits on the Recon and the mold isn't even made yet although it will be finished soon since the plug is just about finished up.


----------



## porkchoplc

Was there an SCB boat being ran in Clear Lake on friday around 10am or so? I thought I saw one screaming up and down the channel a couple times.


----------



## bcredfish

Not seeing much feedback for 60-70 grand....pretty boat but looks only go so far....just how good is that 20 foot pickle gonna handle 15 mph east wind in Galveston bay. For that much money there are a whole lot of options that would include 30+ footers


----------



## ESCB Factory

Not sure what 20'er you are referring to as the Topcat & F-22 are 21'10", the Stingray is 22'6", and the Recon 23'8. 

All handle chop extremely well, but for fishing out in the middle of Galveston in 15+ mph winds, then these are probably not the best choice.

SCB's start in the $40k's and go from there, pending on clients wants, needs, & means.

If you want a boat for Galveston, stick around.

SCB Factory


----------



## gordoleo

bcredfish said:


> Not seeing much feedback for 60-70 grand....pretty boat but looks only go so far....just how good is that 20 foot pickle gonna handle 15 mph east wind in Galveston bay. For that much money there are a whole lot of options that would include 30+ footers


My friend and I were running mid 70's last Sunday in his Topcat across East Galveston Bay, and the wind was blowing over 20mph. You definitely have to ride in one to understand the capabilities of this boat.


----------



## fattyflattie

gordoleo said:


> My friend and I were running mid 70's last Sunday in his Topcat across East Galveston Bay, and the wind was blowing over 20mph. You definitely have to ride in one to understand the capabilities of this boat.


LOL

Sounds like the end all be all.

I guess yall were fishing all the shallowest flats and getting up in 6" too?

Eric, you build some beautiful boats, and I'm intrigued by your post above. Big V hull back in the works?


----------



## gordoleo

fattyflattie said:


> LOL
> 
> Sounds like the end all be all.
> 
> I guess yall were fishing all the shallowest flats and getting up in 6" too?
> 
> Eric, you build some beautiful boats, and I'm intrigued by your post above. Big V hull back in the works?


It is not the end all be all of boats, his boat is set up for speed. His drafts about 10 or 11 inches of water, and needs quite a bit of water to get up in hard bottom. Also, it is almost $70 grand for his boat. Definitely not the perfect all around boat, but speed in a chop is it's strong suit. We do not go that fast in that chop very often, but we had a speed prop on, and wanted to see how she would handle in that precise situation. I never said it was smooth at that speed, only that it could do it, and be safe at that speed in those conditions.


----------



## scooba

fattyflattie said:


> LOL
> 
> Eric, you build some beautiful boats, and I'm intrigued by your post above. Big V hull back in the works?


No V hull, something better. Cm' on Eric tell them.


----------



## fattyflattie

gordoleo said:


> It is not the end all be all of boats, his boat is set up for speed. His drafts about 10 or 11 inches of water, and needs quite a bit of water to get up in hard bottom. Also, it is almost $70 grand for his boat. Definitely not the perfect all around boat, but speed in a chop is it's strong suit. We do not go that fast in that chop very often, but we had a speed prop on, and wanted to see how she would handle in that precise situation. I never said it was smooth at that speed, only that it could do it, and be safe at that speed in those conditions.


This is my point. I've seen what they can do. Very nicely finished boats, aboulutely stunning sometimes. I also know whats its like to have a bias after spending a truckload of money on a boat. And I've been on plenty of boats that werent as fast or as smooth or as shallow as the guy who bought it always said.

Your first statement I highlighted would make Blackjacks, HO's, Extremes, Pure Bays etc obsolete. Who needs a big clunky pad V thats not as shallow.

I have a feeling the second line I highlilghted is alittle more accurate, but who knows. I heard they ride on a cloud of air and all.


----------



## fattyflattie

*Really???*



scooba said:


> No V hull, something better. Cm' on Eric tell them.


Now you have me very interested.

C'mon, it is borderline abusive to keep that a secret...


----------



## Dgeddings

its a boat for border patrol made of kevlar with 6 350 verados and grenade launchers that is totally controlled from a xbox console and it can run in 2" of water


----------



## scooba

Dgeddings said:


> its a boat for border patrol made of kevlar with 6 350 verados and grenade launchers that is totally controlled from a xbox console and it can run in 2" of water


Don't give him any more ideas. There is nothing Eric and his crew cannot do.


----------



## BoD

Eric, Have you ever thought about one of your TopCat boats making an appearance in the fresh water BassMasters/FLW arena? I think a boat like yours all wrapped up would definatley draw some serious attention on the tour. There is a whole other world of fisherman that I believe would jump on the SCB train if they saw one being used in that capacity! You definatley have my attention!!
Just wondering.


----------



## ReelWork

fattyflattie said:


> I also know whats its like to have a bias after spending a truckload of money on a boat


That's funny... I spent a boatload of money on my truck.


----------



## Justin_Time

bcredfish said:


> Not seeing much feedback for 60-70 grand....pretty boat but looks only go so far....just how good is that 20 foot pickle gonna handle 15 mph east wind in Galveston bay. For that much money there are a whole lot of options that would include 30+ footers


You must have something against SCBs...

With that being said, how is that Blue Wave treating you?


----------



## devil1824

BoD said:


> Eric, Have you ever thought about one of your TopCat boats making an appearance in the fresh water BassMasters/FLW arena? I think a boat like yours all wrapped up would definatley draw some serious attention on the tour. There is a whole other world of fisherman that I believe would jump on the SCB train if they saw one being used in that capacity! You definatley have my attention!!
> Just wondering.


Isn't there rules on boat length and engine size in the bass tourneys? I have daydreamed about blasting past a bass boat in a stingray at our local tourneys. They wouldn't now what to think. Lol!


----------



## BoD

devil1824 said:


> Isn't there rules on boat length and engine size in the bass tourneys? I have daydreamed about blasting past a bass boat in a stingray at our local tourneys. They wouldn't now what to think. Lol!


I'm not sure about boat length, but power yes. 250 hp max. The SCB would still blow past any other boat in the field. There is also a new tourney trail going this year called Major League Bass Fishing. They may not have a power limit or length limit.... It would be awesome to see one on the tube though!


----------



## ESCB Factory

BoD said:


> Eric, Have you ever thought about one of your TopCat boats making an appearance in the fresh water BassMasters/FLW arena? I think a boat like yours all wrapped up would definatley draw some serious attention on the tour. There is a whole other world of fisherman that I believe would jump on the SCB train if they saw one being used in that capacity! You definatley have my attention!!
> Just wondering.


We are currently building a F-22 with a new feature for the front deck and console. This new style of F-22 may work great as a Bass boat.

SCB Factory


----------



## ESCB Factory

*2012 SCB Baffin Cup - Flyer*

The 2012 SCB Baffin Cup is shaping up to be the Premier Winter Trophy Trout event on the Gulf Coast.

If you enjoy winter Trophy Trout fishing, and the opportunity to showcase your ability to catch monster trout, then this event is for you.

Tournament Flyers & Entry Forms may be picked up at the Houston Boat Show, in the Wet Sounds Audio booth.

SCB Factory


----------



## BoD

scb factory said:


> We are currently building a F-22 with a new feature for the front deck and console. This new style of F-22 may work great as a Bass boat.
> 
> SCB Factory


Well, If you ever want to "test one out"....Ahem....Out here at Lake Amistad.. I would love to go on a ride in it!!


----------



## commtrd

scb factory said:


> Not sure what 20'er you are referring to as the Topcat & F-22 are 21'10", the Stingray is 22'6", and the Recon 23'8.
> 
> All handle chop extremely well, but for fishing out in the middle of Galveston in 15+ mph winds, then these are probably not the best choice.
> 
> SCB's start in the $40k's and go from there, pending on clients wants, needs, & means.
> 
> If you want a boat for Galveston, stick around.
> 
> SCB Factory


Well I don't want a boat for Galveston. I want a boat for Baffin Bay and south. If Galveston was the only place I could fish, I would do whatever it took to get myself out of there just as now trying to figure out a way to permanently move to Port Mansfield or south. I would like to talk to someone who fishes out of a SCB regularly and even better go on a long day fishing on one myself. It's neat they will run 80 mph, but how do they fish day in and day out on extreme shallow water flats? Shallow as PM is, it can get very rough and a boat that won't beat a fisherman too hard is a real asset.


----------



## Blue Fury

commtrd said:


> Well I don't want a boat for Galveston. I want a boat for Baffin Bay and south. If Galveston was the only place I could fish, I would do whatever it took to get myself out of there just as now trying to figure out a way to permanently move to Port Mansfield or south. I would like to talk to someone who fishes out of a SCB regularly and even better go on a long day fishing on one myself. It's neat they will run 80 mph, but how do they fish day in and day out on extreme shallow water flats? Shallow as PM is, it can get very rough and a boat that won't beat a fisherman too hard is a real asset.


I have a house in port Mansfield where I keep my redfish line. That's what I have ran down there for years now. I have a shoalwater 23 cat now to compensate for the chop out of the harbor on a strong south or east wind. A good friend of mine has a stingray / raised deck and the same motor as me.

Where he has trouble getting up, I get up with ease. No offense, stingray is a great boat but it's not made for the shallow water up in peytons bay where I do a lot of fishing.


----------



## ESCB Factory

That's right Brandon. The Stingray can get up shallow, but many other boats can get up shallower. 

If floating & jumping up in shin-knee deep water, eating up chop, and ability to cover vast amounts of water very quickly, then the Stingray is for you.

If you want to do all that & go shallower, the Recon is on it's way.

SCB Factory


----------



## Blue Fury

scb factory said:


> If you want to do all that & go shallower, the Recon is on it's way.
> 
> SCB Factory


Yes sir, probably my next investment .


----------



## g2outfitter

Are there any pics of the recon yet. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## ESCB Factory

No more pics at this time.

Brandon,

I have a new 300XS SM 1.75 for my Recon. We'll need to go put it to a test.


----------



## Navi

I see you have the Xs power logo on, how are their products working out for ya?


----------



## porkchoplc

Saw that SCB at the Boat Show on wednesday...pretty crazy.

I also saw a clan of people walking down the aisle with SCB shirts...I can only assume it was Eric and his family.


----------



## SSST

Those F-22's remind me so much of a Liberator pickle fork and the boat my old Hydrostream could never beat, lol. Smooth looking boats, no doubt.


----------



## Blue Fury

scb factory said:


> No more pics at this time.
> 
> Brandon,
> 
> I have a new 300XS SM 1.75 for my Recon. We'll need to go put it to a test.


I get off the boat wednesday Eric. When can you go? I would like to run a bravo xs on the shoalwater too if possible


----------



## ESCB Factory

*...*

2012 is off to a great start!


----------



## 61Bubbletop

Well, at least I can look at these awesome pics and go home at night & dream. I wish these boats were around when I had my Gulf Coast. I would probably still own a boat!


----------



## Take'emGator

I have the Grey and Black TOPCAT in the first couple of pics, second boat i have ever owned and i was told that i drive the Rolls royce of boats, To this day every time i go to the boat ramp people take pics with it or of it. I'm gonna need a sponship in the near future Eric, i'm wanting to rap it and put a huge SCB TopCat down the side of it! Still wainting on that sticker for the front and some SCB long sleeves. lmao


----------



## porkchoplc

Any new pics for us?


----------



## C.Hern5972

DANG....I want!!!!!!


----------



## caddis

If you want a boat for Galveston, stick around.

???


----------



## T. Rep

caddis said:


> If you want a boat for Galveston, stick around.
> 
> ???


Look up the 25' Stingray thread........


----------



## HTM

*27 Waterloo boat*

Eric got asked the question if you can put a inboard in the Waterloo boat or if you done that before? For example but a v8 or v6?


----------



## ESCB Factory

Yes. We can install Mercury Inboards in 27' Sport Deck, & 25' Stingray.


----------



## porkchoplc

Eric, are you going to have any boats at the Boat Show this month?


----------



## CLKELLEY78

That pink wearing *** screwed me out of $200.00 deposit in Baffin Bay. Do not use that *****!


----------



## KMC

What is the current lead time on the stingray?


----------



## InfamousJ

CLKELLEY78 said:


> That pink wearing *** screwed me out of $200.00 deposit in Baffin Bay. Do not use that *****!


que?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Do tell.


----------



## Gilbert

como what?


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville

Me too! I thought that it must be some kind of inside joke.


----------



## B-Webb

KMC said:


> What is the current lead time on the stingray?


I ordered a stingray in January. Well, really gave deposit to get in line. Mine should get started end of Aug maybe Sept. I went by the shop the other day talked with Eric for a minute or two. I can tell you the backlog on the stingray is much shorter than the recon. But I don't know about wait time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cool Hand

scb factory said:


> ...


Wow that seafoam green one has to be the finest boat i have ever seen!!!!


----------



## MSU3456

Awesome boats. Enjoyed looking through the thread!


----------



## ProSkiff

Cool Hand said:


> Wow that seafoam green one has to be the finest boat i have ever seen!!!!


X2!


----------



## RCantu75

*Too late for one more???*

She's not quite as pretty as some of the others, but she's MINE!!! Love this boat!!! Would recommend an SCB to anyone!!!! By far the best built boat in Texas, for sure!!!!


----------



## GacresOutdoors

RCantu75 said:


> She's not quite as pretty as some of the others, but she's MINE!!! Love this boat!!! Would recommend an SCB to anyone!!!! By far the best built boat in Texas, for sure!!!!


I think that is the best looking SCB out of the whole thread. Looks like the perfect FISHING boat.


----------



## fishinfever3577

This boats are amazing looking and if they perform like you guys say it's my dream boat.


----------



## fishinfever3577

post some more pics!!!!


----------



## BaffinBayAg

As you wish


----------



## SpoonFedRed

Gig 'em Ags!


----------



## B-Webb

My SR is being rigged and should be ready in a week or so. Can't wait, here is a couple cell phone pics.


























This is what's going on the Back








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## younggun55

I really need to not look at these SCB threads for the next 10 months or so....


----------



## mirage98

younggun55 said:


> I really need to not look at these SCB threads for the next 10 months or so....


Just put your deposit in now. You know you want to. That way in 10 months you'll be ready to go into the mold and not have to wait anymore!


----------



## younggun55

mirage98 said:


> Just put your deposit in now. You know you want to. That way in 10 months you'll be ready to go into the mold and not have to wait anymore!


I'm already in line :bounce:


----------



## mirage98

younggun55 said:


> I'm already in line :bounce:


Well, I'll be honest. The first 9 months are easy. It's the last month that's the killer.

Mine should go in the mold within the next few weeks.


----------



## Blue Fury

Younggun, you make me want to get in line too!! Haha. My day will come sooner than later..


----------



## younggun55

Blue Fury said:


> Younggun, you make me want to get in line too!! Haha. My day will come sooner than later..


Do it! I've missed a go-fast boat too much I can't wait until this time next year! Especially being able to run 25mph faster than what I used to consider fast....once I had a 70mph boat, 70 wasn't quite fast enough on long runs, so i decided might as well do it right this time around!


----------



## [email protected]

What are you getting Younggun?


----------



## younggun55

F-22ss


----------



## Blue Fury

younggun55 said:


> Do it! I've missed a go-fast boat too much I can't wait until this time next year! Especially being able to run 25mph faster than what I used to consider fast....once I had a 70mph boat, 70 wasn't quite fast enough on long runs, so i decided might as well do it right this time around!


My dad is suppose to by my shoalwater to keep down south so hopefully that will happen next summer-ish and scb will be ready that fall.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks

younggun55 said:


> F-22ss


NASTY!!!

I gotta get to work planning my next one now that someone will be able to run with me. 2 motors maybe???


----------



## WADER13

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> NASTY!!!
> 
> I gotta get to work planning my next one now that someone will be able to run with me. 2 motors maybe???


Who will be the first with a 25' stingray with twin 250's? Or hell twin 300's?????


----------



## ESCB Factory

Josh & I have been discussing a F-22ss w (2) 200XS ROS.

A 25' Stingray w/ (2) 300XS is on my personal wish list!


----------



## younggun55

Spinning 2 pro et's 8k would be pretty sweet! Especially at only 300lbs a motor


----------



## WADER13

scb factory said:


> Josh & I have been discussing a F-22ss w (2) 200XS ROS.
> 
> A 25' Stingray w/ (2) 300XS is on my personal wish list!


I think if you build a 25' with (2) 300's you should post the where and when for the test run and see how many guys show up. I know I'd be there


----------



## Trim-Happy

I want to see a f-22 with the 350sci with a 1.62 sporty i think it just might be the end all be all SCB


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks

basscat114 said:


> I want to see a f-22 with the 350sci with a 1.62 sporty i think it just might be the end all be all SCB


Me too! I almost did it but was worried about the weight of that motor might be ridiculous.


----------



## [email protected]

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> Me too! I almost did it but was worried about the weight of that motor might be ridiculous.


Yeah, definitely too much weight. I doubt it would run any faster than a 300xs.

Hey Eric, how about a 25' Stingray without a center pod with twin 300's on the back. So I guess it would be a 25' Stingray SS, I bet that boat would scoot.


----------



## Trim-Happy

i think letting the sci truly eat with a sporty on a hull like the f-22 could be a bad boy. i talked to Ivan at basscat and they have ran both on the jaguar and the 350sci outperformed the 300xs. (stock motor to stock motor.)


----------



## ESCB Factory

.


----------



## ESCB Factory

...


----------



## ESCB Factory

...


----------



## txteltech

*Bad to the bone*

Coolest boats ever


----------



## patwilson

Never gets old looking at these threads, just more and more envy...


----------



## Blue Fury

I've been browsing this thread and Eric's Facebook over and over to see how to build mine! Lol


----------



## TP10

Brandon, another one already!!?? Recon with a tower?


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki




----------



## troutsupport

Nice!


----------



## ESCB Factory

...


----------



## Blue Fury

TP10 said:


> Brandon, another one already!!?? Recon with a tower?


Recon for sure, tower maybe. Ha


----------



## leadhead10

Sadly I know this thread like the back of my hand. So don't worry Brandon we'll get you set up! Then hopefully we will set one up for me!


----------



## ANYBDYHERE

Ya'll will be seeing the Recon with a tower in the next week or so! Stay tuned!!:biggrin:


----------



## shallowgal

Looking really good Eric!


----------



## Jeff SATX

i have a question, it may have been asked before but do any of the Recons come with a tall stand up console with leaning post or are they all short sit down consoles? just curious is all, i like standing up while cruising the flats, and i'm tall so short consoles are a pain in the back. maybe it's an optical illusion and the consoles really aren't that short?


----------



## ANYBDYHERE

Jeff SATX said:


> i have a question, it may have been asked before but do any of the Recons come with a tall stand up console with leaning post or are they all short sit down consoles? just curious is all, i like standing up while cruising the flats, and i'm tall so short consoles are a pain in the back. maybe it's an optical illusion and the consoles really aren't that short?


I'm sure you could order the setup any way you want it. The console height is 39" off of the deck. Standing up while driving would not be an issue. Eric will do a 4" cut on the console as well.


----------



## troutsupport

Nice boats! really well designed.


----------



## ESCB Factory

*...*

22' Stingray's & 24' Recon's


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill

*Just wondering*

Just wondering and maybe it has been covered on another thread somewhere, but what kinda price would one to expect for a basic 22' stingray. I'm talkin boat, 300hp merc, and basic controls. No crazy customized electronics, no power pole, trolling motor ect. Just bare bone boat. Bored at work and just wondering.


----------



## No Boat

scb factory said:


> 22' Stingray's & 24' Recon's


What did that first recon run with the 300vrod? Not the color I would get, but everything else is exactly what I would want!


----------



## commtrd

Are the boats available without the bucket seats? Maybe a regular seat/leaning bar type deal with storage underneath?


----------



## fattyflattie

That seafoam Recon is clean. There's a seafoam stingray thats been in POC for the last few years, one of my favorite SCB's. Very classy.


----------



## flat185

Very nice set ups. You guys are putting together some great looking boats. Don't ask me why but it reminds me of one of those chopper shows. Building outside the norm. Keep it up.


----------



## Blue Fury

No Boat said:


> What did that first recon run with the 300vrod? Not the color I would get, but everything else is exactly what I would want!


Ran 62


----------



## fattyflattie

Blue Fury said:


> Ran 62


Is that your newest rig?

Thats a gorgous ride.


----------



## das7777

I've only got 10 months to wait to get mine!!:spineyes:


----------



## NWcurlew

Have y'all ever tried a Recon with an SHO and TRP lower?


----------



## dogeatdog




----------



## speck trout chaser

NWcurlew said:


> Have y'all ever tried a Recon with an SHO and TRP lower?


Yes I think the 2nd one he produced had a SHO with a TRP. It was a white hull if I remember.


----------



## speck trout chaser

das7777 said:


> I've only got 10 months to wait to get mine!!:spineyes:


I'm down to 8 months!!h:


----------



## ESCB Factory

speck trout chaser said:


> Yes I think the 2nd one he produced had a SHO with a TRP. It was a white hull if I remember.


Yes. There are (2) Recon/Yamaha 250 SHO TRP set ups out on the water. Impressive.


----------



## kevin11mic

Is it just me or do the props on these boats look just as bad *** as the boats?


----------



## ESCB Factory

*More SCB's hit the water.*

...


----------



## ESCB Factory

*...*

...


----------



## ESCB Factory

*Boat Show...*

here are (14) SCB's that hit the water recently:


----------



## ESCB Factory

...


----------



## shrimp_tail

Very slick boats. I want one.


----------



## ShallowRed

SCB Nothing Else Compares


----------



## shooks

It's cool how every one of your (SCB) builds are so different.


----------



## Whipray

man, I want a widebody Stingray so bad.....

I need to win the lottery.


----------



## fishanywhere

What is the draft on the recon, floating and running?


----------

